# History and value of antique wax foundation roller.



## 1hawkhoney399 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hello, My father was a longtime beekeeper in Sharon Springs ,New York,Schoharie County.He has passed away of cancer,leaving me his
bees and equipment. Two antique wax foundation rollers ,I believe that's what they are called were given to him from a friend. these machines were in a old 
barn. These machines are made with ornate scrolls the biggest one is 10 inches wide rollers. This roller is made by A.I Root,Medina ,Ohio .I am unsure of the year this one was made. The second one is 8 inch, with no marking as to the manufacturer,also with ornate metal frame. My question is does anyone have any information on these machines? 


Thank You, J Nirschl


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Amos Root was a late 19th to early 20th century beekeeper and entrepreneur and author (The ABC of Bee Culture) who invented a method of harvesting honey without destroying the hives. The company he established still exists as A.I. Root Candles. They specialize now in making pure beeswax candles and other things of beeswax. 
I suggest you try corresponding with them, as they might be able to give you manufacturing dates, if you can give them model and serial numbers, perhaps pics:
Rootcandles.com

He was a friend of the Wright brothers, too, and wrote some of the earliest articles about them in Ohio.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Also, if you can, please share pics of your treasures! There may be someone here who can help identify them. but many of us would be interested in simply looking at them!


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

Hops Brewster said:


> please share pics of your treasures! many of us would be interested in simply looking at them!


::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

